

Account Chooser - for the next generation of web sign in - ChrisArchitect
http://accountchooser.com/

======
patio11
Think long and hard before you implement something like this on your website.
Implementing the bog-standard login system is a one-morning task for any
engineer capable of writing a web app. Supporting multiple logins well can
occupy teams of competent developers continuously and they will _still_ screw
it up. The underlying OpenID/etc protocols are some of the worst designed you
will ever have the misfortune of working with. Your users will _hate_ the
experience of using them on your site, largely because a) they do not
understand them, b) they do not solve a real user problem, and c) when you
screw up your implementation -- and you will -- you will lock them out of
their accounts.

~~~
olalonde
> b) they do not solve a real user problem

I might be part of a minority, but I love websites which let me sign up with
OpenID/Twitter/Facebook. No need to fill out the same registration forms over
and over again or having to wait endlessly for confirmation emails. Moreover
no need to remember which username/password I used for which sites, etc.

------
jws
I don't see anything in the GITkit documentation where Google promises any
kind of uptime number or notification window before disabling the service and
leaving you with no way† for your users to authenticate to your service.

† You could try get them to do a password recovery procedure since you kept
their email address, but I'd rather not send out an "I'm sorry, we lost your
password." message to customers.

------
fomojola
Perhaps a little premature post: looking at
<http://accountchooser.com/how.html> (as of 8/29 at 12:23pm) there are a host
of "image coming soon" placeholders. At least finish up your first sentence
before broadcasting.

------
michaelbuckbee
The site is going fairly unresponsive, is this a login service like Janrain
RPX or is this more akin to a component that you integrate yourself, like
AuthLogic?

------
ytNumbers
Tried signing in to the "Sample Store" on the site using Gmail, but the
attempt merely resulted in a blank popup window on Firefox 6. It's a shame
because it looked quite promising until then.

~~~
rufibarbatus
I got a little past that, up to a perpetual "Signing in" progress ticker.

(After refreshing, I could verify that I was not logged in, but I'm not sure
if the demo was supposed to go as far as managing session cookies anyway.)

------
ChrisArchitect
there's the official Account Chooser Working Group Charter proposal
announcement -
[https://sites.google.com/site/oauthgoog/workinggroupcharter/...](https://sites.google.com/site/oauthgoog/workinggroupcharter/acwgannounce)

------
jonaldomo
How are they different from OpenID?

------
unclekaos
is that opencart extension available somewhere? would be great to release it.

